# 24" Rollfast



## Eatontkd (Jul 21, 2022)

In the "I couldn't help myself" catagory, I bought this 24" Boys Rollfast for $40.00. I'm in the process of cleaning it but not sure where it's going. I can ride it (I'm 5'10") but it's a bit small. I can't seem to locate a serial number list for Rollfasts' either, any info would be appreciated. I'm guessing it's in the 60's somewhere?


----------



## J-wagon (Jul 21, 2022)

SE Snyder Enterprise. 
Code here :
Post in thread 'Need help on I.d. Of this bike' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-on-i-d-of-this-bike.173413/post-1178570


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 22, 2022)

Commensing clean up....


----------



## Eatontkd (Jul 30, 2022)

Pretty much finished the first round of cleaning. I removed the chain guard and chain to make it easier. I will be getting a new chain anyway. So, I'm thinking an an adult muscle bike; remove the fenders, interesting tires, banana seat with sissy bar and high rise handlebars. Should be fun to cruise the island...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 6, 2022)

I had it's 26" big brother a while back.  🙂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 6, 2022)

I had a 24" Schwinn for a while, with Stingray handlebars they fit full sized people just fine.


----------



## Eatontkd (Aug 6, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I had a 24" Schwinn for a while, with Stingray handlebars they fit full sized people just fine.



That's my plan. Those and a banana seat. The pedal stroke is smaller than I'm used to but it should be fun to cruise around on...


----------



## Eatontkd (Nov 21, 2022)

It's been slow going on this project; same old stuff, family, work, life... I did pick up a really great deal on a banana seat of unknown origin that cleaned up very well. Fenders are off and it's starting to grow on me...


----------

